# String-Finger Pain



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello. 

What kind of tab are your shooting?

Yes, a thicker tab can't help but provide more adequate finger protection. One of the "rules o' thumb" floating about is that you need 1mm of tab thickness for each 10# of draw weight. 

In your case, that would be at least a 3.5mm tab ... and I'd err towards 4mm. A single layer of cordovan is 2 - 2.5mm. I shoot a double layer of cordovan to catch right at 5mm of protection. There are several tabs on the market made with multiple layers of padding under the face that can get you quite adequate protection. 

Of course, the tab may not be the problem here. I don't know your draw finger configuration. But the delicate and sensitive biological cabling beneath the surface of your fingers can only benefit from adequate and comfortable protection. You almost can't overdo a tab's thickness ... they all easily bend within the fingers, and you can still feel the exact location of the string by its pressure within your finger hook.

If you're really irked and industrious, you can fashion your own 4mm (or more) tab from a couple of pieces of thick leather with a leather shoelace thong for the middle finger. Easier done than said ... and very effective. 

Holler back with more info and hopefully we can get down to the bottom of this issue. 

Good luck.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I used to have some finger tenderness or numbness when I was rolling naked (fingers). So I bought a tab. But you say you already use one.

Shut it down and heal. Anything chronic that comes and goes with archery is like a 1-2 week shutdown to me. Let it heal. You need healthy fingers to stay in this.

It might be how you shoot. Added tab layers might also be worth trying. That's a worthwhile fix to learn if anything else because it can save you buying the whole thing new everytime, even if it's not the problem.


----------



## FEPSON (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.
Im using a "3-Fingers Under Cordovan Leather Shooting Tab" from 3-Rivers...Im not sure what the thickness is, but it seems like its on the thinner side as you stated.


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

This might help. Check out Bob Morrison web site. He has a tab/wrist strap available for sale. Called the talon, designed to transfer some pressure from fingers to wrist. I going to give one a try, ordered it last Friday.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the same issue. My joint creases seem to be sensitive and delicate. My finger tips would go numb. I was using a glove at the time, and bought the thickest glove I could find. I still had problems.

So, I switched to a tab. The first one was not thick enough and I had the same problem. It was cheap. I used it as a pattern to make my own out of a single layer of harness leather. Good protection, but difficult to use. It turns out that for me, the multiple layers are important. I then bought a very expensive cordovan top layer, deerskin second layer tab, and it didn't offer enough protection. I glued a small strip of rough out cowhide just where my finger groove is and this worked. I have since found a two layer cordovan, rough out leather from Lancaster that works for me, and is very low cost. 

Just go for thicker. No science behind it, add thickness until it doesn't hurt any more.


----------



## walker614 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just ordered a lambskin glove. I have been having problems with the string catching the tip of my ring finger. I have tried three different styles of tabs and just think my finger sets too high on the tab. So I'm going to try a glove for complete coverage of my finger tips and see if that helps 

Genesis 27:3 
Now then, get your equipment---your quiver and bow---and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game for me.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

You know your body best , any swelling, bruising or blistering (blood blisters)? Any old injuries you may have aggravated? Check with the doc if in doubt. It may just be that your tab is worn out and in need of replacement after 2 years at 70 arrows a session. Keep in mind that the tab material thickness will decrease significantly with usage, especially in the high pressure area under the string. Check your tab current condition before making any significant changes. If a change is warranted , multiple layered tab is a better option because you don't have to search for the face material you like in a thicker version.


----------



## FEPSON (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the help.
Can anyone recommend a heavy 3-under tab? Its hard to tell the thicknesses by the catalog descriptions. The talon tab looks interesting.
I will also take some time off shooting and look at adding a layer to the tab Im using.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

These tabs are beefier than many:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/black-widow-3-fingers-under-tab-super-leather.html
(An ample and popular tab.)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/saunders-3-under-tab-3-layer.html
(Unique and exceptionally protective. The face is thick, flexible plastic with thick backing layers. Not everyone's cup of tea ... but is indeed a good protector with a slick release.)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/legacy-leather-3-under-double-layer-finger-tab.html
(I've never shot this one ... noticed it when finding the links to the others ... but it is a dual-leather build. I'd ask the retailer if the leather is thick or thin before buying.)

The tabs with the metal palm plates (like the Oly folks prefer) use removable screws to hold the shooting materials in place. These can often be beefed up with extra face leather and the like to suit your taste. Of course, you are shooting with the metal plate, which may or may not be comfortable for you. However, these are very excellent tabs.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2027264
Post #8 on this thread shows a picture of my homemade tab. The rest of the thread contains additional information on a variety of tabs and their specs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

My bows range from 43 to 49#s. My draw is 28". Both recurves and longbows. I shoot a 3 under fixed crawl style. I use a Spigarelli tab. A mite pricey but worth every penny. I ordered the extra large which afforded me the ability to cut it down for a custom fit. No finger problems whatsoever. I've tried the calf hair but way too thin and did cause some pain after only a few shots.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to go from my Bateman tab to a thicker Spigarelli Amico tab when my fingers started getting sore. Later I found the Safari Tuff tab which I like better since it fits hand width better. The Spigarelli tabs are built too wide. They cover more than just the three fingers that are necessary. Today, I use the Bateman stringwalking tab with no thicker backup, since I need the laser etched stringwalking marks. I would consider seeing if Bateman would add some weight to one. I use the Safari Tuff tab on my longbow where stringwalking is not allowed.


----------



## Traddr (Aug 15, 2015)

The Bateman cordovan TC3 (2 layers) is my favorite tab, but if you want a really thick tab the black widow in "super leather" is so thick I don't even feel the string. I took the horrible Velcro finger band off the widow and replaced it with paracord; now I use it if I'm shooting so much that my fingers are going numb with the Bateman


----------



## FEPSON (Mar 11, 2015)

Great info, thanks.
One more question. Maybe this should be another TLP, but..
How should the pressure be properly distributed between the three string fingers?


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't know how it should be. But I know it makes a difference. I try for something I can repeat. I currently use something like 80 percent index finger, 20 percent middle finger. Zero percent, I lift it to release, on the ring finger. I can do this due to my thick tab and 38 lb bow.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Had similar fingers tenderness a couple of years ago, while shooting with a tab and a 65 lbs recurve. Switched to Black Widow PDQ Super Glove for maximum fingers protection. No more issues with the fingers tenderness since the switch.

https://blackwidowbows.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=114_120&product_id=458


----------



## futuretrash (Feb 20, 2013)

Be really careful you don't have a contusion, I get these occasionally from rock climbing and it takes a very long time to heal. My guess is you're string is far too deep on your fingers, it shouldn't be pressing all the way into your knuckle.


----------

